
Ask HN: Any good resource for learning about GIS? - jforjuancho
Topics I&#x27;m interested on: GIS, coordinate systems, projections, geometric computing?<p>Thanks
======
l0tuseater
You may find this useful:
[https://www.osgeo.org/resources/](https://www.osgeo.org/resources/)

~~~
jforjuancho
Thanks!

